# November Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 November 2005)

33 entrants this month... another new record for the competition!   

The November stock tipping competition is again kindly being sponsored by Marketech. Marketech is a leading Australian financial services provider, specialising in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading. Visit them at http://www.marketech.com.au! 

Here are the official entries for the November competition. Can everyone please check their entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

Keep track of the competition results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2005)

Well I'm off to a good start.

On Melb. Cup day - sign of things to come?


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2005)

Joe, could I change my selection to Makybe Diva ??


----------



## RichKid (1 November 2005)

dutchie said:
			
		

> Joe, could I change my selection to Makybe Diva ??




What's the code for that kinda stock??? Runs thrice in a row- maybe like Chicken's SBM?
btw, did chicken really win thrice or twice? seems so long ago now, maybe we should have a past winners 'hall of fame' table with the %return and the winner's name.


----------



## amohonour (4 November 2005)

boy oh boy wish i had gone for mwr sooner oh well see what comes of ext


----------



## amohonour (28 November 2005)

and here comes EXT flying down the outside to win by a nose lol gold pour for fuel


----------



## amohonour (1 December 2005)

damn another three legged horse lol


----------



## sam76 (1 December 2005)

mabye if we could breed Makabe Diva with SBM!
That would be a golden winner!
boom boom!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2005)

Hello everyone!

Well the November competition (sponsored by Marketech) is at an end and what a surprise finish it was with krisbarry pipping Porper at the post with a last minute run on PNO. Jetdollars, Bingo and Fleeta rounded out the top five, all with returns of 20% or better. 

Congratulations to the two winners and best of luck to all entrants for the December competition!


----------



## Bronte (1 December 2005)

Very well done Krisbarry +136.67%
Shame we lost such a good trader / poster
Well done Porper +61% / JetDollars +31%


----------

